
A software developer is using neural networks to imagine a car-free world - denzil_correa
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/7/18534538/ai-neural-net-car-free-biophilia-chris-harris
======
jimrhods23
This is so simplistic. Yeah, it might be better if we had less cars on the
road, but the US is very large and not that easy to traverse without cars.

